# The plant hospital



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I screwed up my plants really badly trying to get rid of snails in my tank, so I set this up in the living room. 33 gallons, 48lx12"x12", 80w 6600k flouros, I'm using flourite substrate and heavy iron supplements, no co2, yet, I want to see how things go first Filtration is 1 Magnum 350 with Renew media. I put a bunch of corys, a couple of banjo cats, a clown pleco, 5 serpae tetras and a couple of spare apisto's







in there for bioload. Plants are coming back fairly well, but I still have snails







Won't be as bad getting them out of this as out of the 120,though.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

looks very cool. if you dont want co2, do a diy one, cheap and easy. or get flourish excell. it acts as liquid co2


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Flourish Excell adds some nutrients which are produced also by Co2.It is not liquid Co2.
As for the snails get 3 clown loaches and you will get rid of them in no time...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i said it ACTS as liquid co2 :rasp:


----------

